# Digital cluster install guide (and a question) for you tach guys too!



## VDub2625 (Jan 21, 2007)

Hello! I bought a 93 Sentra recently and have already taken to modifying it  I installed a digital cluster recently. I went about the internet, collecting information from various sources and compiled it into a handy dandy chart. The clusters I used were the 4 plug non-tach cluster, the 4 plug tach cluster, and the 3 plug digital cluster. I could figure out the 3 plug tach cluster too, but I don't have one in front of me ATM. 

The info is in an Excel chart, and unfortunately, I can't find a good upload service, so I'll get it to my FTP when I get home later.

I have a problem, though- my speedometer reads half of what it should! Is the sender different? The cluster came out of an NX1600. I'm not familiar with electronic speedometers, but I see no reason for the VSS to be different (unless they use different transmissions, but the NX and my Sentra both have autos, the NX was a 91 and mine is a 93).


----------



## B13Sentra2DR (Dec 7, 2003)

93 Sentra should already have the digital cluster....... so your temp sensor should already be the right one too.

If you put a 93-94 cluster in a 91-92 you change to the 93-94 speed sensors and temp sensors

Same for vice versa. 


Chris


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 21, 2007)

Sorry, i still haven't found a place to host my file. I don't like places like PutFile- I'd rather use an FTP, I just haven't got mine working yet.

Anyway, the temp was not an issue (the old gauge never got above 1/4, this one never gets above the second dot). The 93 Sentra used an electronic speedometer, but never had digital clusters (as I aid, mine came out of an NX. Pic for reference:








(temp never goes above that, but, it's cold out, and it has the heavy duty cooling package, so who knows).

Anyway, I still have yet to install the speedometer sensor from the NX- I'll report back when I do!


----------



## Semper Fi (Jun 28, 2002)

When i put in my digital cluster in my 93 i used these sites to help me out. 
NissanPerformanceMag.com
http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?p=1357907#post1357907
It took a few hours but it was well woth it. Every thing on my cluster works except for the low fule light. The only bad thing about the digital is that when the sun hits the cluster just right i cant see how fast im going.


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

the digi cluster will swap with a 94 1.6 right? The back of my current cluster has 4 plugs, and it is not mechanical cable for speedo.

Were you able to adjust your odometer or did you just keep the milage that the digi cluster had on it?

thanks, for some reason, I just got the itch to do this swap, even though just last summer I just did the swap from non-tach to tach cluster.

Jake


----------



## B13Sentra2DR (Dec 7, 2003)

VDub2625 said:


> Sorry, i still haven't found a place to host my file. I don't like places like PutFile- I'd rather use an FTP, I just haven't got mine working yet.
> 
> Anyway, the temp was not an issue (the old gauge never got above 1/4, this one never gets above the second dot). The 93 Sentra used an electronic speedometer, but never had digital clusters (as I aid, mine came out of an NX. Pic for reference:
> 
> ...


Dude what year did the cluster that you are using come out of?


Chris


----------



## Semper Fi (Jun 28, 2002)

Mine was not a mechanical cable and had 4 plugs too. The easy way to to this swap is to lable all of the wires first. I also just keept the odometer that it already had on it too.


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

Cool. When I did my non-tach to tach cluster swap, All i did there was swap out the speed guage, purfect fit and kept my milage. I was wondering if it could also be done on the digi cluster. Is the wire diagram that is located in the how-to section the diagram you used for the swap? 
I have seen this cluter once or twice at the local yard though out the past year but never thought the swap could be done. Since it now sounds like it can be (and fairly painless) I am going to grab the next one I see.

thanks


----------



## hksilvia (May 18, 2006)

since you guys are on the topic of the tach-less to tach swap i need some help. ok i have everything working except for the temp and the fuel any ideas? ohh and i already checked out the nissan performance article.
thanks for any help.


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

hksilvia,

I did my swap last summer. Once I got the right diagram it went like clock work. I didnt have a special digram, just the one I found here by toolapcfan and nissan performance. the wire's are the same just in different locations and as for the tach, i had to spice into a connector that was right behind the radio. if you are sure you followed the diagrams correctly, i would have to assume that the guages on your swapped cluster are bad. I say that because the diagrams were dead on.


----------



## hksilvia (May 18, 2006)

jakehale said:


> hksilvia,
> 
> I did my swap last summer. Once I got the right diagram it went like clock work. I didnt have a special digram, just the one I found here by toolapcfan and nissan performance. the wire's are the same just in different locations and as for the tach, i had to spice into a connector that was right behind the radio. if you are sure you followed the diagrams correctly, i would have to assume that the guages on your swapped cluster are bad. I say that because the diagrams were dead on.




so were can i find this diagram by toolapcfan? thanks for your help.


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

http://www.nissanforums.com/b13-91-94-chassis/86866-93-sentra-gage-cluster-swap.html?highlight=cluster

you can search for him under advance search. he is/was the electrical guru on this forum he has allot of post dealing with electrical situations, when you search him he is every where the link above is one of the few, the one above even shows where the connector is behind the radio for connecting the TACH.
Hope I got you going in the right direction.
Jake


----------



## hksilvia (May 18, 2006)

i know its been a while since the last post but ive been busy. 
anyway thanks for all the help jake my cluster is now in good running order now i just have to get the tach working.
ohh by the way while i was working on the car my bro and I did the drum to disc swap man it breaks alot better.


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

I've been wanting to do the brake mod, but I'm just to lazy . as far as your tach,,, is it the tach or can you not find that connector? it took me a little searching to find the right one, toolapcfan had to basically "point" it out to me. but once i found it ,,, it was like right in my face


----------



## hksilvia (May 18, 2006)

no jake im still looking for that wire behind the radio what color is it?


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

hksilvia said:


> no jake im still looking for that wire behind the radio what color is it?


On my car it was blue with white dots, it went into the connecter but didnt come out...(because I didnt have a tach) that is the wire you splice the new wire into. Basically you run a whole new wire from the connector on the back of that cluter (tach positoin) and splice it into that wire. I will see if I can find a picture


----------



## hksilvia (May 18, 2006)

jakehale said:


> On my car it was blue with white dots, it went into the connecter but didnt come out...(because I didnt have a tach) that is the wire you splice the new wire into. Basically you run a whole new wire from the connector on the back of that cluter (tach positoin) and splice it into that wire. I will see if I can find a picture


ok that'll be great if you can take a picture and post it. 
so where would the wire go on the back of the cluster?


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

HKSILVIA,,

Here is my thread from last year, I think on page three it have some pictures that was posted to show the exact location of that wire. as far as hooking into the Cluster, read the tracks on the back (gold lines) and locate the "TACH", this is where you have to add a wire, since you didnt have a tach to start. follow this thread, and you see my errors and all the help I got.

http://www.nissanforums.com/b13-91-94-chassis/113758-toolapcfan-need-your-help-3.html


----------



## hksilvia (May 18, 2006)

ok well i got the tach working now thanks alot jake.


----------



## xnissanx (Nov 24, 2006)

*What's up*

Where can you get one of the digital clusters at online for a 94 le


----------



## 12.30se-r92 (Oct 10, 2002)

heres my b13 se-r with digi cluster


jatcesar said:


> yall aint ready


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

12.30se-r92 

Did you have mechanical or electrical speedo? what did you use for a wire diagram and may I get a copy of it ????  oh, and what did you do about the milage?

thanks 
Jake


----------



## 12.30se-r92 (Oct 10, 2002)

jakehale said:


> 12.30se-r92
> 
> Did you have mechanical or electrical speedo? what did you use for a wire diagram and may I get a copy of it ????  oh, and what did you do about the milage?
> 
> ...


Its a b13 se-r so its a mechanical wire that i had to just bust off,wire diaphram got it on the sr20deforum do a search,the milage i opened the cluster b4 the install and changed it to whatever i wanted it to:woowoo:


----------



## exkuisiteone (Feb 2, 2006)

what year guages did you get them out of? i can't find a single nx around here in tennessee


----------



## oliverr87 (Sep 23, 2005)

dude your temp is liek on high rofl


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

I am going to bring this thread back to life because I found me a Digi this weekend. Let the help begin. I got the digi out of a 91 NX and curently i have a cluster with tach installed in my car, i did that mod last summer. Of course this summer requires a new mod  . Any way. is it done basically the same way as i did my other swap? that is wire for wire and just follow the traces on the back of the cluster?
thanks folks.
jake


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

Anyone got the FSM Elec section for the 91 NX? I can tell I am going to need to "see" how the wires go.

thanks


----------



## exkuisiteone (Feb 2, 2006)

i am doing a 92 nx swap in my 94 sentra. I am going from a 4 to a 3 plug...... has anyone done this swap? it is not a digi cluster either


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

my digi swap went pretty good, just need to work on my speedo. it is off by half. going down the road the speedo says 30 when i am going 60. next step. Speed sensor. anyone have and advice on swapping out one of those?


----------

